# Christmas Dinner Thread



## Lucy (Dec 7, 2009)

I know, it's early, blah blah blah.. but lets talk about our christmas dinners! Also this thread can be for pictures of them too once the big day comes.

So what do you guys have for your christmas dinner? i'm curious to see how it changes around the world.

Every year we get a capon, which is a large castrated male chicken, instead of turkey as no one in my family really likes it. it doesn't taste like chicken and it doesn't taste like turkey lol.. it just tastes NICE






and then with the capon we have

- sausages in bacon (pigs in blankets)

- roast potatoes

- roast parsnips

- red cabbage with cooked apples and vinegar

- cauliflower in white sauce

- yorkshire puddings

- sprouts

- apple and pork stuffing

- sage and onion and sausage stuffing balls

- and of course.. GRAVY!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, a capon is a great idea, and for a special meal it really adds something, it's more original





The details are still ongoing, apparently my brother would welcome us (my parents and i) and his in laws (oh boy) for the 24th's dinner.

My mom is expected to do most of the cooking (the inlaws mainly cook frozen food



) and i'll back her up.

Anyway, it's probably going to be some traditional stuff :

-Starters : melon and Parma ham, small tomatoes, small sausages, dips and chips.

-Turkey, we usually get one filled with mushrooms.

-Foie gras (lol, my cat loves foie gras !).

-For my dad, escargots and oysters.

-veggies to be determined with the inlaws.

-Log, either an icecream one, or a lighter, fruit mousse type. I pray the inlaws won't come in with a buttercream one, i won't shoot my liver for them.

-Champagne !


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 9, 2009)

We're probably going to eat dinner at Busch Gardens (we spend Christmas Day at Busch Gardens every year). lol.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 9, 2009)

turkey filled with mushrooms? i dont like turkey but that sounds yummy! lol

i think my cat would die from happiness if i even showed her some foie gras lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 9, 2009)

We're Spanish so tamales are a must! This is the only time of the year that we make them, so I get pretty excited about them. Another thing I get anxious for are wedding cookies, I'm drooling just thinking about them LOL!

But other than that we're having beans, rice and tortillas. But I don't really care about those. Because I don't really like beans and rice.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 9, 2009)

Tamales only _once_ per year? I can't even fathom that.





We eat a pretty traditional meal.


Turkey
Mashed Potatoes
Stuffing
Gravy
Corn
Rolls
Apple Crisp
Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tamales only _once_ per year? I can't even fathom that.



I know, it's not right!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh man me neither Leticia lol! My mom got a kitchen aid about two years ago and quickly found out that she can use it to make the masa and so we make them about once every 2-3 months and my husbands aunt makes them weekly though not as good and more masa than anything.

Christmas means homemade atole with tamales, sopapillas and pan dulce!! Yum!! And we'll also make an american traditional christmas dinner with ham, homemade mashed potatoes and mac n cheese, green beans etc. Forget the presents, I'm after the food lol!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 9, 2009)

we dont really do much for christmass, but i am hopeing that we have ham cause i love me some honey glazed pig.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Dec 9, 2009)

Well Our Familly We Make Homemade Cheese &amp; CHILE tAMALES , Pork tamales &amp; beef Tamales As well as Posole &amp; Menudo &amp; Than rice tortillas &amp; beans Its Sooooooooooooo Good



And dont forget Dessert &amp; Liquor Galore lol AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2009)

In Australia as it's summer, seafood is a VERY popular choice for part of the Christmas lunch.

We'll probably have...

Roast Turkey

Roast Ham

Fresh prawns (or shrimp for you US MUTers



)

Several salads, especially potato salad!

and I'm sure millions of other dishes..my family is European!

Last but not least, you'll all turn diabetic just reading this lol We always have a Ukrainian dessert my grandmother makes, called Koutia (Kutcha) . My grandmothers recipe is slightly different from the traditional recipe, these are the ingredients.

*1 bottle* of Milk

*1 tin* of Condensed Milk

*2 tablespoons* of Caramel Sauce

*1 cup* of sugar (because there doesn't appear to be ENOUGH sweetness in this recipe! lol)

*2 tablespoons* of Honey

*1 tablespoon* of Vanilla (Vanilla Essence)

*100 grams* of Walnuts

*1/2 lb* of Poppy Seeds

*2 cups* of Rice

Cook the rice (allow to cool) , scald the poppy seeds, chop the walnuts finely. Mix together, then add all the liquid ingredients above, mix well and refrigerate. We generally make it the night before as it allows all the flavours to infuse. Or it can be made that morning.

****DISCLAIMER*** *I take absolutely no responsibilty for any MUTer gaining weight/becoming diabetic if they so choose to ever make this dish!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we dont really do much for christmass, but i am hopeing that we have ham cause i love me some honey glazed pig. lol, kosher?




that sounds amaaazing bec. i'm getting hungry just thinking about it!

when my bf used to live in australia he had a christmas bbq on the beach once. he said he felt so confused because it was warm!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2009)

BBQ's are pretty popular Christmas time over here! Actually..any time of the year really, us aussies are mad on 'barbies' lol


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2009)

That desert sounds awesome Bec ! Plus it's very environmental friendly, as i suppose it's best to go home by foot to make sure you spent all the calories





When mixing the ingredients, what kind of consistency should i look for ? Custard ?

I'm surprised no one really mentioned it, but we're going to offer us a resonable medium sized box of chocolate. Because there was a time they were cheaper when we crossed the frontier to Belgium, we favor Leonidas, but we're not exclusive. Chocolate is such a fragile thing, we don't want it to go to waste


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, it's actually not thick at all, you want a fair amount of milk so it's kinda like a soup? I'll find the recipe and post up quantities when I get home from work


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks !!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks !! Recipe amended!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 13, 2009)

so i just found out what the menu will be for the last night of hanukkah at my house.

roast chicken, briskett, mashed potatos and gravy, green beans, pear tart, challah, and pumpkin ginger pie plus whatever deserts other people bring


----------



## internetchick (Dec 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i just found out what the menu will be for the last night of hanukkah at my house.
roast chicken, briskett, mashed potatos and gravy, green beans, pear tart, challah, and pumpkin ginger pie plus whatever deserts other people bring

Dang that sounds good lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 13, 2009)

Well nothing is set in stone but usually we have:

Turkey

Holiday mashed potatoes

Cranberry fluff

Green bean casserole

Stuffing

Dinner rolls or biscuits

Gravy

Dutch apple and/or pumpkin pie

Sparkling cider (we don't usually drink)

I also go crazy baking and making munchies so we usually end up with homemade mini cheeseballs (the good kind not the nasty tasting store ones), muffins, christmas cookies, gingerbread, and occasionally candy.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 13, 2009)

sounds tasty daylah!

what on earth is cranberry fluff?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2009)

Good news, my SIL's mother is cooking a panettone, yay ! Too bad i won't be able to eat some, and the gluten free version is so expensive


----------



## lklmail (Dec 14, 2009)

Oooh, those all sound so good, especially the capon and the koutia (don't worry Bec, I'm already diabetic, so if I try it you won't be responsible!) Lucy, your stuffing sounds divine; we went to a wedding this past Saturday and there was pork with stuffing made with cranberries and sausage and my husband would NOT stop talking about it (It was really good!) And I'd love to spend the holidays down under just once to have some seafood on Christmas....yum! Here we always have Christmas night dinner at my husband's aunts house, with the traditional -- turkey, dressing, corn, squash casserole (my contribution), green beans, bread, various desserts, and usually some type of wine.

Tonight we're having our Christmas party for our small group from church that meets at our house, and I'm doing my first ever ham (not a full ham, and it's pre-cooked, but I made my own glaze for which I'm really proud of myself!) I'll report back how it does!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sounds tasty daylah!
what on earth is cranberry fluff?


*Cranberry Fluff*

3 c Cranberries

3 c marshmallows

1 c sugar

1 apple (chopped up small)

1/2 c red grapes (seeds removed)

1 c pecans (optional)

1 c crushed pineapple

12 oz cool whip (or more if you're feeling crazy)

Grind cranberries in a blender.

Mix cranberries with the sugar.

Cover and refrigerate overnight.

Add remaining ingredients right before serving.

This is one of my favorite holiday recipes ever. It's very addicting. Let me know if you try it


----------



## john1123 (Dec 16, 2009)

we dont really do much for Christmas but this Christmas we will arrange a party. Because your thread is so mouthwatering.

http://viaddress.com


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, good news for us !! My brother's doing all the cooking, we're only bringing the beverages, we're not a family of drinkers but for such occasions, we always keep a few good bottles of wine and champagne.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 18, 2009)

lol seeing with my mum's elbow injury, it's pretty much looking likely that it will be me and my dad doing christmas dinner now!





dalylah, i wish i knew what cool whip was. i can only imagine it's like some kind of candy floss thing. it sounds delicious!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool whip:






Like whipped cream but can be frozen so it is thicker and it doesn't come in a spray can.


----------



## luxurious (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm really surprised to see that people eat turkey for xmas...

We have a very traditional xmas dinner

- ham

- mashed potatoes

- sweet potatoes

- stuffing

- buttered noodles

- rolls

- broccoli casserole

- deviled eggs

- baked beans

- green beans

and for desert we always have homemade red velvet cake


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *luxurious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm really surprised to see that people eat turkey for xmas... We used to do ham more but my S.O. doesn't eat pig in any form anymore now and prefers turkey so turkey it is


----------



## Lucy (Dec 20, 2009)

we buy a ham usually, cook it in the run up to xmas and usually eat some of it cold on christmas night (as christmas dinner for us is about 2pm) along with other nibbly bits (we call it picky-tea (tea being dinner or evening meal over here) and picky because well, you pick! lol.

there's smoked salmon too, and bread, and cream cheese, and coleslaw, crisps, salad bits, the ham, some cured ham too usually like parma ham, various cheeses and things like that. it's actually one of my favourite meals, i sometimes enjoy it more than the big roast!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 26, 2009)

how was everyone's dinner???

here's some pics of mine!






this was the table






and the meat! yummm


----------



## HikerGal (Dec 26, 2009)

We're pretty boring, we had...

a jazzy salad

smoked duck

roasted sweet potatoes

grilled aspargus, peppers &amp; broccoli

cranberry sauce

and apple pie for dessert


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 28, 2009)

I had my very first go at glazing a ham! All in all it turned out pretty well! It's a lot easier than I thought!

This was the glaze I used...

1/2 cup maple syrup

1/2 cup brown sugar

1 tablespoon of Dijon mustard

1/2 a teaspoon of cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon of nutmeg

It makes quite a thick glaze and you have to watch it once you put it in the oven as sugar burns easily, but I had no problems!

Here's how it turned out - half my cloves fell off in the oven



It still tasted great though!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds yummy bec! did you mean to attach a pic? lol


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2009)

Lucy your table and dinner look great. I didnt think to take a pic of ours.


----------

